# LAWRENCEVILLE, GA:#14048/1839 Young B&T M



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*This young boy was e-mailed to me to crosspost. He is currently at Gwinnett County Animal Control in Lawrenceville, GA which is a very high kill shelter.*

*There is no information given about Mr. 14048/1839 other than that he was found as a stray and is large, friendly and scared.*

*I don't know anything more about this boy. If you'd like more information, please contact the shelter - the contact information is given below.*

*Lawrenceville, GA is about 35 miles northeast of Atlanta.*

*MR. 14048/1839*










Gwinnett County, GA: Find a Dog


*Gwinnett County Animal Control*
*884 Winder Highway *
*Lawrenceville, GA 30045*
*770-339-3200*
[email protected]


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Did he come in with the pretty white girl? They are both beautiful.....
___________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

> Did he come in with the pretty white girl?


I don't know - but I received them in the same e-mail asking for crossposting help!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Still listed - there is another very pretty young B/T GSD there also - looks to be long or plush coated.
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

